# Suche



## Alex_winf01 (14. Okt 2008)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

"kleines" Problem:

Ich habe eine Datenbank (H2) und eine GUI. Nun möchte ich folgende Suchkriterien definieren:

Suchbegriff: Müller

Da soll dann neben Müller auch nach Mü suchbar sein. Ich habe Probleme mit dem SQL-Befehl. Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (14. Okt 2008)

select * from YOURTABLE WHERE NAME LIKE '%Mü%'

sowas in der art (ungetestet)


----------



## Alex_winf01 (17. Okt 2008)

Habe dazu nochmal eine Frage:

Der Anwender gibt z. B. Mü* ein. Leider funzt das über das LIKE nicht. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2008)

replace('*','%');

evtl. auch vorne ein % ranhängen,
das sind doch einfache Gedanken?


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2008)

Suche dir einen anderen User, einen der % statt * angibt.

Entweder das, oder ersetzte * mit %.


----------

